# Dolphin Splashdown, Milton Keynes, December 2012



## Landie_Man (Dec 4, 2012)

So finally I get to visit this place! Earlier this year I visited with Northern_Ninja, But we noticed it was alarmed, so decided to move on, which was a shame. 10 months later, I heard on the grapevine demolition had started so I decided to go solo!

This place brings back many memories for me as I used to swim here as a child. I remember the wave machine, the frog shaped foam floats, the siren and lights that used to sound when the wave machine was turned on, the smell of chips from the café and the two flumes, the green one I used to go on, and the red one "that only daddy could go on". 

*Report*
Building started in November 1989 on the 3.78 Million Pound water centre in Milton Keynes, at the time the name was to be "Over The Rainbow". The first piece of earth was turned by Councillor Bristow, marking the start of construction. 

The pool was to be far more superior than it actually was, with water slides going in and out of the building, a bridge to the entrance where visitors would enter under a man made rainbow, a licensed bar and foyer area, were all promised at the time of construction, but never came about.

However, the pool was still a great family day out nonetheless, and included a 25 metre lane section for the more serious swimmers. 

Here is a pamphlet from the Dolphin Splashdown Days, when it opened in 1991





_*Save Dolphin Splashdown* Facebook Group_

Dolphin Splashdown, or by then it was known as Bourton Mills Health and Leisure Club closed due to a fire in 2009 and never reopened. Sainsburys have sealed the planning permission for a new store to built over the road from their brand new "Sainsburys Local" shop. 

A nice relaxed explore, by no means epic, but this is no derp. Shame its been partly demo'd, and a shame a lot of it is chavved, but its got some awesome photo opportunities!


I probably haven't visited here since the mid to late 90s, it looks similar but feels much smaller. 

Sad to see such a "new" place be demolished. 23 years, or technically 20 is not much for a building like this. 






























































More At:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/sets/72157632167883435/


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 4, 2012)

Thats awesome  I bet you had fun there!


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 4, 2012)

*Like that! Summat a bit different...*


----------



## dolfydownfall (Dec 4, 2012)

Really cool. Thanks for sharing and odd for a newish building to be demo'd already


----------



## Landie_Man (Dec 4, 2012)

dolfydownfall said:


> Really cool. Thanks for sharing and odd for a newish building to be demo'd already



It was opened in 1991/2 so yes pretty modern. A fire forced closure. Looks quite sound though doesn't it?


----------



## Joe-g (Dec 4, 2012)

I was wondering what had happened to this place! Such a shame to see a building that really isn't that old wiped off the map.

I have many fond memories of this place, my parents used to take me there most saturdays when I was younger.
I remember the siren that would sound indicating the wave machine was about to start, the frog shaped floats, the jacuzzi which overflowed into the main pool, the massive fountain in the shallow end of the pool, the slides and yes, the red slide which only daddy could go on! I also remember going to a few birthday parties there aswell.

It was also at this place where whilst waiting for my parents in the car - which at the time was a Rover Montego estate! I decided it would be an excelent idea to climb into the front of the car, in doing so, I tripped on the seatbelt clip, fell forward and grabbed the rear view mirror (as you would) to break my fall... thus causing the windscreen to cave in! - To say my parents were 'displeased' when they returned would be a slight understatement!


----------



## Pen15 (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice one ! Its alway great to see something different.

Shame it couldn't have been repaired and used by the local community. Sounds like someone will make some money somewhere along the line


----------



## Landie_Man (Dec 4, 2012)

Joe-g said:


> I was wondering what had happened to this place! Such a shame to see a building that really isn't that old wiped off the map.
> 
> I have many fond memories of this place, my parents used to take me there most saturdays when I was younger.
> I remember the siren that would sound indicating the wave machine was about to start, the frog shaped floats, the jacuzzi which overflowed into the main pool, the massive fountain in the shallow end of the pool, the slides and yes, the red slide which only daddy could go on! I also remember going to a few birthday parties there aswell.
> ...



Yes! I remember all of this. The "fingers" we're missing off a lot of the frogs where they got knocked off or pulled off by kids!

Wow a Rover Montego, very late one indeed. Most were Austins. Did Gavin from Autoglass come and fix it?

If your local go and have a poke when the demo team aren't there. Careful. I'd imagine there's not much left now.


----------



## Joe-g (Dec 4, 2012)

Maybe the frogs had got severe frostbite at some point - who knows? 

I can't remember what the chain of events were after the windscreen incident, i'm sure it was in the capable hands of Gavin!

I'd love to see it at some point, I take it they aren't hanging around with it?


----------



## Landie_Man (Dec 4, 2012)

No mate. I got in after 1 days demo


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 4, 2012)

Lol looked this place over a while back and demo is about the only way in lol nice set


----------



## Landie_Man (Dec 4, 2012)

Really photogenic place


----------



## Bones out (Dec 4, 2012)

Ironic, a fire in a swimming pool....

I guess another pool exists in MK if this one is to become another damn supermarket?

Excellent shots there Landy


----------



## Landie_Man (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks mate! I'm sure there are others


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 5, 2012)

We don't get places like this very often!
Lovely write up to, thanks for sharing


----------



## kehumff (Dec 5, 2012)

Such a shame to have it demolished, i always struggle to find a decent swimming baths with slides , the nearest decent one to me is in Stoke and im in Manc, real shame, great report and pics though.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks too good to be demolished!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 5, 2012)

WOwser thats a different kind of splore great report and pikkies, did you go down a slide?


----------



## Mike L (Dec 5, 2012)

There used to be a 'Dolphin Centre' in Romford, sounds similar to this one but without the flumes if I recall.
The company I worked for did the M&E services for it, the pool had ozone water treatment (no chlorine) and a wave machine, beaches etc. The centre also included (I think) a night club and conference suite.
Due to local council penny-pinching the whole place was neither one thing or the other. Pool too small, conference centre too small etc.
The ozone treatment was never properly maintained so they reverted to chlorine treatment and the transparent roof leaked.
The whole place was demolished after less than 20 years and the site is now multi storey flats.


----------



## Richard Davies (Dec 5, 2012)

The local pool near me wasn't anywhere as flash but was done up in the late 1980s & renamed the Marple Dolphin Centre.

A few years later it was renamed becuase people kept turning up thinking it was a marine centre with actual performing dophins! This was mentioned in the Guardian at the time.

A better equiped one opened a year or 2 later in Hyde, & often we would go there on a saturday morning.


----------



## the_man_1984 (Dec 5, 2012)

Great photo's. Cheers for sharing.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 5, 2012)

ha ha ha!!!how cool good one!


----------



## Ladyhayles (Dec 8, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Lol looked this place over a while back and demo is about the only way in lol nice set



Was that the day we came with you, also the day of the infamous dinghy phone call! LOL!


----------



## robbie1003 (Dec 8, 2012)

nice report.i think its sad to see these places closed,lots more life in the place left, surely theres no way this building has been up longenough to pay for itself. sign of the times.


----------



## Landie_Man (Dec 9, 2012)

I almost managed to get in earlier this year. There was a way in! But we saw an active alarm panel


----------

